# حساب كمية السائل داخل خزان اسطواني افقي



## مصطفى ميلان (27 يوليو 2012)

حساب كمية السائل داخل خزان اسطواني افقي كما يحسب الصرفيات المصروفة لمادة كاسر الاستحلاب او اي سائل داخل خزان اسطواني افقي وذلك بادخال مستوى السائل بين فترتين وعدد البراميل المضافةكما يحسب الجرعة ( جرعة كاسر الاستحلاب المستخدمة في عازلات النفط )الرابطDOSE.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - mstafa milan


----------

